# Wild camping spot wanted in Cornwall (Short notice)



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Very short notice ! We were planning a week in the Lake District travelling up tomorrow but the forecast for the next week is not really ideal for enjoying walking in the fells. With this in mind we are going to head for cornwall and walk some sections of the SW coastal path. We will not get down until late tomorrow night and thought we would save on a nights site fee if we can find a good recommended wild spot. Any help appreciated.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

good place for the night , toilets too, a30 just past Tregadillett.

on the a30 about 1 to 2 miles past the a395 turn off

http://www.aboutmyplace.co.uk/showm...=24892&scalelevel=17&pany=2944.0&panx=-3460.0


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you find somewhere nice, we stayed at Tintagel main carpark, very quite with loo's and cheap too for overnight £3 which I thought amazing. Think it probably more in summer.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

On the sea front nr Marazion (free,but don't overstay your welcome) or Marazion car park near St Michaels Mount (small charge payed to attendent, if he's there)

ken


----------

